# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا > سوال: کلاس vector

## jeus

دوستان کلاس vector کارش چیه ؟

----------


## mazdadoost

دوست عزیز :
وکتور در مباحث برنامه نویسی آرایه ای با قابلیت افزاریش طول به صورت دینامیک هست.کلاس وکتور در جاوا یه نمونه از پیاده سازی این تکنیک هست.چنانچه با اصول ساختار داده ها آشنا باشید میتونید خودتون هم وکتور بسازید!با این وجود کلاس وکتور که به صورت استاندارد در همه JRE ها پیاده سازی شده به شما کمک میکنه بدون داشتن اطلاعات در زمینه ساختمان داده ها از پیاده سازی حرفه ای این تکنیک بهره ببرید.البته کل پکیج Collection جاوا دارای کلاس هایی برای تسهیل در پیاده سازی این تکنیک ها ست.Apache هم این پکیج رو پیاده کرده و با توجه به استفاده ای که از پیاده سازی Apache در پروژه ها دیدم به نظر میرسه از آلگوریتم های سریعتری استفاده شده(بنچ مارکی در زمینه مقایسه ی پیاده سازی استاندارد جاوا در پلت فرم های مختلف  با نمونه Apache ندیدم.).
در وکتور ها شما براحتی میتونید با آرایه ای کار کنید که طولش چه در ابتدا و چه در ادامه معلوم نیست.کلاس وکتور به شکل خود کار آرایه رو برای شما با هر بار اظافه و کم شدن عناصر کنترل میکنه.تنها کاری که شما باید انجام بدین گذاشتن و برداشتن عناصر (چه داده های اولیه و چه اشیاء و چه آرایه های دیگر)از وکتوره.
این کلاس ربطی به مفهوم Vector در گرافیک کامپیوتری نداره.
امید وارم مفید بوده باشه.

----------


## tavrizhark

ممنون از مطلب خوبتون

----------

